# Echo PB-500T Blower - Carb Trouble - Easy Ideas?



## BurnIt13 (Sep 30, 2014)

I was recently given an Echo PB-500T blower.  This is Echo's entry level backpack blower.  I am the 3rd owner.  Owner #2 got it because owner #1 had trouble with it and bought a new one instead.  Owner #2 more or less just let it sit for 2+ years.

I put fresh gas mix in it and it just doesn't want to stay running.  After dorking with the choke and feathering the throttle you can get it to run a little bit but too much or too little choke/throttle and it dies.

It was manufacturered in 2011 and owner #1 used it for the season.  I suspect he let it sit with old fuel over the winter and then the problems began in 2012.

So.....I'm smart enough to know that the carb needs cleaning or replacement but I'm hoping there is an obvious easy trick that the experts are aware of on this blower.  Will I be that lucky?  Just a...loosen this screw and spray some carb cleaner in there type of trick?  Or is it exactly what I think it is....a gummed up carb?

Thanks!  Here is a link for the Echo blower btw if anyone cares..
http://www.echo-usa.com/Products/Blowers/PB-500T


----------



## BurnIt13 (Sep 30, 2014)

I should also note....Echo has a 5-yr warranty on this blower.  They state that it only applies to the original owner but I'm not sure how they'd know if I were the original owner or not.  I could use this thing now so if its something simple I'd like to get it running on my own.  If it comes down to purchasing a new carb, they cost nearly $100 so I'll give the warranty route a shot.


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 30, 2014)

Warranty work is worth a try.

Carburetor rebuild kit should be $10-15.  There are YouTube videos on how to do this.  And I just checked--there's at least one carb rebuild video for the PB-500T.  Once you rebuild one of these little carbs, they're all pretty easy. 

You also want to check/replace fuel lines.


----------



## BurnIt13 (Sep 30, 2014)

Wow thanks!  So far I've just put new gas/mix into it and no change.  Since its true history is unknown to me I will buy a tune-up kit (plug, air filter, fuel strainer) and check the spark arrestor.  Echo demands premium fuel and Echo only mix so I'll play nice and give that a shot too.

Maybe I'll get lucky.  If not....I'll try the warranty repair before I buy a new carb.


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 30, 2014)

I think this one is a plastic rotating barrel for fuel intake. I tried a kit on one - no joy. The dealer told me that the barrel wears and they won't deliver fuel properly and gotta replace whole carb. YMMV.
$100 for a carb is ridiculous. Search ebay for Echo blower carbs. They will have an AM one for $15-$40.


----------



## BurnIt13 (Sep 30, 2014)

hmmm....I just looked at the part diagram and watched a youtube video of how to rebuild the carb and it looks pretty straightforward.  I didn't see any plastic barrels or anything.  

Here is a link for a diagram.
http://www.ereplacementparts.com/ec...blower-parts-c-35043_35044_200045_186018.html


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 30, 2014)

You are correct - PB-500 is not a barrel carb. (I was working on PB-250 = barrel carb). Your repair kit might work. I've had ~50% success in using a kit. I don't have an ultrasonic cleaner to bath metal carb parts in and that may be part of my low success rate. For me...if the kit is $14 and a new AM carb is $25 or less, I normally buy new.


----------



## BurnIt13 (Sep 30, 2014)

I'll have to do some looking on the AM carbs.  A quick look yesterday just came up with OEM Echos or used ones....


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 30, 2014)

That carb is very different with the big air valve cylinder hanging on the bottom. $135 is best price I saw. I doubt there is an exact AM replacement for it. So, a kit is the best option. If you can post pics of carb and intake, we might figure out a work around with a different carb.


----------



## BurnIt13 (Sep 30, 2014)

Local dealer has the carb kit for $17.  The tune up kit costs $12 for a plug, fuel filter and air filter.  If she runs once all put back together I'll be pretty happy with a $300 blower for $30.  Especially since it only has half a season of homeowner use on it.


----------



## Charles1981 (Oct 5, 2014)

definitely double check fuel lines. If its cracked at all replace them. Air in the fuel lines can cause similar signs.


----------



## Boiler74 (Oct 5, 2014)

My Husqvarna backpack blower stopped working on me this season. It would start and run great...... For about five or so seconds. Then died. It would start again, no problem then die again. I was sure it was the carb.  Tore it down and inspected it, soaked it..... No joy. Was looking into new carbs and decided just do the easy stuff first. Probably should have done that first, but I was SURE it was the carb. New high octane fuel, new plug, and new fuel line. The fuel lines didn't seem to leak air but I changed em a way. It runs like a top now. I suspect it was the plug and oldish gas. So try a new plug and fuel lines. This new ethanol gas plays havoc with things. 

J.


----------

